# Old Saanen Buck Going to Hurt Me???



## gardenbhean (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm familiar with goats but no expert and a few months ago someone left us with a sweet, friendly old Saanen buck to graze on the land but never came back for him.

This first part is fine by me, because I very much wanted to keep him but now it's rutting season and I have no idea if he's dangerous or just putting on a show. He got loose from me yesterday (he's on a 40 ft tether and I walk and move him around everyday) and started jumping and rearing and ramming the fence and reared at me once. I tied him up to some rebar quickly and half an hour later he was calm and we moved him to a better spot.

So how long does an older Saanen goats rut last? Is he dangerous to me or just other males? And I should I get him a wether for company longterm?

Any help would be appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, if you aren't going to use him for breeding, I would suggest just wethering him. There is no reason for him to be a buck besides breeding, so if he is just a pet wethering would be best, but contact a vet about doing it for you. And all goats are sociable, they are herd animals. So either way, you should get him a companion goat, he will do much better physically and mentally that way.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A buck in rut certainly can hurt a person...they are unpredictable...I have a Saanen buck whom I bottle raised..so I know his behavior...he is a sweet lovable monster but in rut he gets very excited and because he is a big guy...Im careful with him...I take a stick in with me to show him he better behave...he would never mean to hurt me, he just loves me too much lol...but since you do not know this guys behaviors...I would be very careful...Rut can last for months...as a matter of fact they are in rut longer than when they are not. My saanen is just coming out of rut.. A wether friend his size would be a great idea...a bored Buck is bad but a board buck in rut is even worse than lol..a friend will help him use some of his energy..but do watch yourself with him...I have a friend who carried a iron skillet..lol..and this was for her bottle raised boer buck..lol..do what you need to to stay safe..and do be keep and eye on him being tied out..he can be come tangles..choke o unable to reach his water


----------



## gardenbhean (Mar 16, 2013)

gardenbhean said:


> I'm familiar with goats but no expert and a few months ago someone left us with a sweet, friendly old Saanen buck to graze on the land but never came back for him.
> 
> This first part is fine by me, because I very much wanted to keep him but now it's rutting season and I have no idea if he's dangerous or just putting on a show. He got loose from me yesterday (he's on a 40 ft tether and I walk and move him around everyday) and started jumping and rearing and ramming the fence and reared at me once. I tied him up to some rebar quickly and half an hour later he was calm and we moved him to a better spot.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I would have him wethered but I've repeatedly read that it's 50/50 that it'll do much good at his age, but I will definitely get him a companion goat- as I would like to keep him as happy & healthy as I can.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes, at this age he can still act bucky even if wethered...a buddy should help him calm down... and bring some joy into his life...: )


----------



## gardenbhean (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you both for the good advice! 

I will be very careful with him. Today he was acting perfectly normal with me, but I still kept a wary eye out. Good to know, I will take something with me- maybe even a skillet!! His horns are almost 2 feet long each! According to the people who told me his history he was the resident mascot of the Billy Goat Inn and would hang out inside. 

I do watch him and check on him often and untangle him if need be and move him around and let him off the leash and give him more water when he knocks it over, but he's pretty smart about not tangling himself up for the most part. We're in the process of fixing fence that spans a half acre of so for him  He's in caring hands now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hes a lucky buck : ) sounds like he will live out his days well cared for


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Bucks are like stallions, bulls etc. Their hormones take over and they get stupid. They have only one thing on 
their mind! (mating!). Just be cautious and wary around any buck. If you hit him in the head, he can take that
as a challenge. Just be aware of your surroundings. My Alpine bucks went out of rut in Feb. Hopefully, your boy will be out soon!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep bucks can be unpredictable. One minuet they are calm and the next they are raging lunatics. If your around him enough you will start to see the changes in his behavior before the switch so you can get out of the way.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

An old friend taught me years ago how to handle a Saanen buck in heat. Don't try to grab his horns! Get a good handful of his beard and yank up on it. He will follow you meek as a lamb once you get his attention.


----------



## SeveNeveS (Feb 23, 2013)

just be careful! i had the tar beat out of me by a togg buck. only a yearling but he was solid. i was in the barn alone and no one was home. i sold him for slaughter about half hour later. i have custody of my 3 year old grandson and had he been in the barn with me i believe he would no longer be with us. i cant take that chance. and he was MEAN. he came THRU a stall door and pinned me under it and just wouldnt let up. i guess i got that adreniline rush that everyone talks about because i finally got him tied up to the main beam of the barn. i only had minis before and these standard goats are a whole new ball game. i wont own a buck now unless he is bottle raised by me and i teach him young who is boss. i know there is still a chance and i'm more careful now, but just thinking about that day (happened just last sept) and i'm shaking and my eyes are leaking.... i dont wish that experience on my worst enemy


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it is true..Bucks can be mean if not taught early on whose the boss..Im sorry you had such a bad experience and agree with your method of dealing with it...I would have made him freezer meat too...: )


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Gardenbhean you must share a pic of your buck with us. I want to see those long horns!


----------



## SeveNeveS (Feb 23, 2013)

thanx Happy! after what i went thru, i just couldnt take the chance that he did it to someone else... *sigh*


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I would love to see a pic too!!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Even if it doesn't work you should still wether him to be safe. It should calm him down even a little, which to me could be worth it. And getting him a friend should be pretty easy lol, I think that a lot of breeders sell their weathers cheap.


----------



## gardenbhean (Mar 16, 2013)

I will take a picture of him in the morning; he is really something to behold! 

I have a feeling he hasn't led an easy life because he's not in the best condition, but he's a good old goat and everywhere he goes he manicures the land and fertilizes it wonderfully.

Although one thing I'm really concerned about is something he has on his parts of his face and body from, seems like from a looong time ago. It's awful and smells suspiciously like an oil. It's black and hardened into parts of his furr on his face and body. I tried a couple different animal-safe soaps but to no avail.  Any ideas?


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Pretty sure the stuff on his face and fur is pee. Bucks have this lovely habit of spraying thick stinky as heck pee all over themselves. It builds up over time, especially during rut.


----------



## gardenbhean (Mar 16, 2013)

Really?!?! Wow. Hm, not quite sure what to do with it then. Do you know if it will ever come off?

His beard and other parts are certainly pee stained. He reeks pretty hard according to some but I actually don't seem to mind it.


----------



## gardenbhean (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow, incredible story by the way I can't even imagine how scary that would be! Glad you were uninjured. Totally understandable able how to deal with rogue animals like that.


----------



## gardenbhean (Mar 16, 2013)

olfart said:


> An old friend taught me years ago how to handle a Saanen buck in heat. Don't try to grab his horns! Get a good handful of his beard and yank up on it. He will follow you meek as a lamb once you get his attention.


Good tip!I definitely made that mistake already! When I was trying to clip his collar back on and it had the opposite effect of what I wanted!

Here is a picture, as promised 

No rude behaviour since, but you can see why I was concerned!
I found him standing up eating out of the pear tree the other day and he was a good bit taller than me.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

gardenbhean said:


> I will take a picture of him in the morning; he is really something to behold!
> 
> I have a feeling he hasn't led an easy life because he's not in the best condition, but he's a good old goat and everywhere he goes he manicures the land and fertilizes it wonderfully.


hahahahahha best way to put it ever!!!


----------



## SeveNeveS (Feb 23, 2013)

wasn't totally uninjured - a good portion of my body was purple - but yea - i'm good - lol - i can laugh about it now
 sort of....
as for the buck - i would trim him when your weather gets warm and stays warm - no matter what the substance is it can rub his skin causing sores and whatnot - give him a bath a couple days before (better for clippers) then shave him down and bathe again - make sure you have muscular help - he may get a bit testy whilst being shorn - but in the long run he will be a happier goat - until that time - bond with him - will make the whole bath/shave thing go better!
Good Luck and God Bless for taking care of his old soul <3


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Love his horns. I have a feeling my buck Dante's horns will look similar to his as he grows(he's only a year now). If he won't knock them over I would get him some loose minerals to set out free choice. A cattle or goat mineral will do don't get sheep and make sure they are loose(bagged) not a block. If he will knock them over I would offer them to him twice a day. It should help his coat be less rough.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

That is a beautiful set of horns. I bet your proud to have him around.
I can also see why you should take extra caution around him.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful boy. I agree with the others that wethering him will not only calm him down, but will help with the stink and the habits of peeing on himself, etc  

Lovely set of horns!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Gorgeous boy  I just love saanen bucks they are so placid and easy going. 

I will have to get a picture of my boy, he is only 18 mths and has a pretty decent rack of horns. Not as long as your boy yet. 

The black is probably just from weeing on himself, they can get pretty crusty and gross. A bath would help, if you can stomach it! My buck is going to a charity dog wash in a few weeks time - the vet students have volunteered to wash him! I will pay them double if they do  Goat milk soap is sometimes good to get rid of the smell, at least for a little while


----------



## SeveNeveS (Feb 23, 2013)

tractor supply sells a goat protein pail that i swear by!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

SeveNeveS said:


> tractor supply sells a goat protein pail that i swear by!


They are great!

But my goat is kind of stupid and won't eat hers


----------

